# Drug test detection



## BSh036 (Feb 8, 2012)

how long is arimidex and clomid detectable? thank you


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Feb 9, 2012)

^^ what's the drug test for?


----------



## BSh036 (Feb 9, 2012)

illegal substances


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Feb 9, 2012)

I have had several drug tests(urine) for illegal substances and have came back clean every time while on cycle. I think they are checking for weed, heroin, and stuff like that.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

i wouldnt worry about arimidex or clomid......if something does come back blame it on resveratrol and 6-oxo lol


----------



## BSh036 (Feb 9, 2012)

it will be an ncaa drug test and they claim to test for it but im thinking about planning up a cycle and was just curious how much time im looking at for everything to be cleared (10 wk cycle of test and 4 weeks of dbol plus pct)


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Feb 9, 2012)

Not going to show up man!

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 9, 2012)

BSh036 said:


> it will be an ncaa drug test and they claim to test for it but im thinking about planning up a cycle and was just curious how much time im looking at for everything to be cleared (10 wk cycle of test and 4 weeks of dbol plus pct)



So this is a Performance enhancement drug test?


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2012)

Use test prop ( clears way faster). Orals all clear quite fast, not sure about arimidex and clomid, but I would bet at least 4 weeks.


----------



## BSh036 (Feb 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> So this is a Performance enhancement drug test?



Yes it is


----------



## squigader (Feb 11, 2012)

BSh036 said:


> Yes it is



NCAA drug test? They're looking for steroids and ancillaries. You better stop really damn fast and hope your system clears out.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 11, 2012)

squigader said:


> NCAA drug test? They're looking for steroids and ancillaries. You better stop really damn fast and hope your system clears out.



What drugs does the NCAA ban?

The NCAA bans the following drug classes:

Stimulants
Anabolic Agents
Alcohol and Beta Blockers (banned for rifle only)
Diuretics and Other Masking Agents
Street drugs
Peptide hormones and Analogues
Anti-estrogens
Beta-2 Agonists
Although the NCAA tests for all banned drug classes at its championships, only anabolic agents, anti-estrogens, ephedrine, peptide hormones and analogues, diuretics and other masking agents are tested during the year-round program.

http://www.ncaa.org/wps/portal/ncaa...ting/NCAA+Year-Round+Drug-Testing+Program+FAQ


----------



## BSh036 (Feb 11, 2012)

Not sure why officerfarva gave me negative points for reputation? How is that?


----------



## squigader (Feb 12, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> What drugs does the NCAA ban?
> 
> The NCAA bans the following drug classes:
> 
> ...



Aromatase Inhibitors could technically fall into the antiestrogen category... There's no way they test football players just for nolva and not clomid or arimidex. At least if they're doing half of a good job with their testing.


----------



## squigader (Feb 12, 2012)

BSh036 said:


> Not sure why officerfarva gave me negative points for reputation? How is that?



He probably thinks you're an athlete using them for cheating. Or maybe he's just an a&*hole.


----------



## BSh036 (Feb 12, 2012)

squigader said:


> He probably thinks you're an athlete using them for cheating. Or maybe he's just an a&*hole.



Fair enough


----------



## squigader (Feb 14, 2012)

BSh036 said:


> Fair enough



Don't worry about him, I'd worry about getting your system clean in time for the test. Drop whatever substances you're doing now and keep your fluid intake up. You don't want to lose your financial aid/scholarships/eligibility to be an athlete over something like this.


----------



## BSh036 (Feb 14, 2012)

squigader said:


> Don't worry about him, I'd worry about getting your system clean in time for the test. Drop whatever substances you're doing now and keep your fluid intake up. You don't want to lose your financial aid/scholarships/eligibility to be an athlete over something like this.



Thanks for advice. The test won't be til end of season which is end of may


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 15, 2012)

BSh036 said:


> Not sure why officerfarva gave me negative points for reputation? How is that?


 does it matter if anyone online disagrees with you? i wish someone cared enough about me to give me negative rep points


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 15, 2012)

How much time do you have?

I initially laughed cause people always freak out about normal drug tests. But this is an actual legit question.


----------



## BSh036 (Feb 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> How much time do you have?
> 
> I initially laughed cause people always freak out about normal drug tests. But this is an actual legit question.



The test would be the last week in may or the first week of June


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2012)

I would say 3 months clean you should be safe. Altho some AAS guessing here like deca can be in your system for 6 months.


----------



## BSh036 (Feb 16, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I would say 3 months clean you should be safe. Altho some AAS guessing here like deca can be in your system for 6 months.



Awesome, thank you for the input


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah you should be good bro. Keep your fluid intake high and stay active.


----------



## BSh036 (Feb 16, 2012)

Barnett said:


> I'm just going to ask them where they're goin', and hook up with them later. [FONT=宋]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?


----------

